# What size should a good rat cage be



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

As I have had nothing but negative vibes on my new cage (which yes, I made a mistake on however I can use it still for construction) I have changed my post to one that asks for advice.

I know people only want the best for all rats out there and I wouldn't be on here if I didn't want the best for my girls. (who are only two months old so I have a bit of time to find or make a good cage)

So all advice is wanted and welcome.^_^


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My new cage!*

I hate to tell you, but that cage is waaaay too small. 

I plugged it into the cage calculator, and it came up with "This cage will hold *0* rats." And that was with expanding one of the dimensions to a big enough size to get the calculator to accept it. 

I hope you haven't bought this yet, but this cannot be used to house rats.

Edit- Also, those tubes are completely unusable by rats, much too small. 

If you're in the market for a new cage but having trouble, please feel free to ask, some of us crazy folk just love shopping for cages we can't justify buying!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: My new cage!*

Guess it looks bigger in the picture huh? Oh well, maybe I can just use the bars to make a bigger homemade cage as my dad is quite handy.^_^

Any suggestions would be awesome, however I have a low budget so perhaps just the normal measurements would be better so I can make my own. I would really like to know how big it would have to be.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My new cage!*

Are you in the US or the UK? Or Australia, or somewhere else?


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: My new cage!*

Australia.

Also, can I ask if the "cage calculator" is an actual program or just a little joke, lol.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My new cage!*

its a program
type the measurements in and it'll tell you how many rats fit
http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/


----------



## Cameron (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: My new cage!*

thats a mouse cage and all the stuff inside is mouse sized not suitable for rats

cameron


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: My new cage!*

I get the picture, it's ok. My girls are not going to be going in it. More HELPFUL advice would be better please, rather than telling me something that I now know. I made a mistake, but my girls are not suffering because of it so please, once again, help would be a whole lot better than pointing out an honest mistake, I am still learning and I do have my girls' best interests at heart.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, I think what you should probably look for is a Ferret Cage, Large Bird Cage, or Guinea Pig Cage and then expect to do a little altering once you get it (I.E. Cover the bars with hardware cloth so that your girls can't escape). With just the little research I did I can easily see the difficulty of finding a decent (affordable) rat cage in Australia. 

Try Craigslist, the newspaper, ect. Anything that resells stuff. Then just plug the cage into the calculator to see if it's big enough. I would strongly recommend you get a cage that can hold at least 3 rats, as they always enjoy the extra room. And feel free to ask the forum about a cage before you buy it. Though most of us probably haven't used that particular cage, we might have insights on a certain feature, or something for you to watch out for. 

Good luck!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you lostbutnotforgot.
I'll keep looking and if I think making one will be better I'll upload some drawings and measurements on the cage.
Thanks again^_^


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

I missed the beginning of this post, so I don't know if you've ordered the small cage or not, but If you have you could still use it. I have a plan in mind of what i'm going to do for a cheap travel cage for my guys and it might work for you too. Basically I already have a bin cage like this one: Dapper cage instructions and instead of cutting a hole in the top I did it on the front: Picture to give you a vague idea. You can buy 120 litre bins cheaply practically anywhere, and if the smaller cage comes a removable wire grate over the pan you could always use that to cover the hole rather than buying a roll of chicken wire. 

Then my idea is to make a small hole in the lid for them to crawl through and attach the smaller cage with zip ties to the top. Thats what i'm planning to do for my lot, and i'm debabing whether to find something to put on top or buy another mouse cage (one that lets me see the mice) and use my current one for the project. Your two girls would then have plenty of room  

Oh and with the 120ltr bins, an upside down 'stacking basket' you get for $4 from junk shops fits perfectly as a shelf. Just thought i'd share so that you hopefully haven't done your money on the little cage.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, finding suitable cages at reasonable prices here in aussieland is a bit of a joke. my two littlest girls live in a cage measuring 24x24x14 (inches), and my little boys in a cage measuring 24x24x16 (inches). the bar spacing on both these cages is 1/2 inch. the girls will be moving into the ferret cage with the big sisters as soon as myst is big enough.

do you have a pets paradise in the alice? if so, go ask them for the rat cage with the above measurements. or go to a pet shop, tell them the dimensions and that the cage is readily available at pets paradise stores in adelaide and can they get one for you...


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, thanks heaps guys! Yes I have bought the cage and I do intend on using it to add to my current cage. I'll give your idea a try silver, and perhaps I'll come up with my own modifications.^_^
We don't have a pets paradice here but I did ask for the cage that they currently have their rats in and they said an order is coming in soon so hopefully I'll get a bigger cage as well as the little one.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Do you have ready access to dog crates? Those can usually be found quite cheaply secondhand, and once covered with hardwire cloth and a few levels are added (or lots and lots of hammocks!), can make nicely spacious rat cages. There are a couple examples of dog and cat cages converted for rat use here.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

learna lives out in the middle of nowhere, literally in the middle of aussieland. getting things that us city dwellers take for granted (like good pet supplies) takes quite a bit of work and a lot more money than we in cities would pay.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh man! Crapola! You squeak my language! I'm looking at Captain Flow's
Organize It mesh cube shelves from Target cage idea on this page:
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=5174/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=15.html
We are getting a target here, however, who knows when it will open. Rumours are in June or July. If you are ever in target could you perhaps have a look for the cubes or anything like them for me. Just if you are in target, no rush.^_^
I am going to Melbourne next month so maybe I can get some then.^_^


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'll be going to tea tree plaza on thursday so if i remember i'll have a look in target, crap mart and big w for you. alternately, go to bunnings, mitre 10 or whatever hardware shop you have up there, go into their storage & organising section and look for flatpack storage cubes. i got some and created a frankencage for my big boys...








the holes are way too big for girls, but i think you can get them with smaller holes. the squares come in packs of 5 and they're about $8 for a pack.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh cool, my partner works at Mitre 10 so it will be no probs.^_^
Thanks heaps^_^


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

I did see those cubes at bunnings but didn't get any as I was already spending half my money on PVC pipes to make play tunnels :lol: . How wide is each cube? Wondering if they'll fit onto the top of my tub cage. I have til june before I'm going away, so I have a while until I have to make up my mind on what i'm doing  . A cheap travel cage for seven rats... 

Glad you liked my idea, my tub only cost $15 from Big W, though they're in junk shops as well. Hope you can make something good within your budget, make sure to take pictures!


----------

